# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Terrible Nightmares, can't sleep

## Cannabe

Hey everyone, I'm fairly new.
I've been having terrible, terrible dreams latley. I had my first lucid dream the other night and my second one last night. 
It seems everytime I lucid dream my dreams become scary and I have to force myself awake. 

I'll share with you my latest lucid dream. 

So im in the backyard of someone's house. There's woods right behind their backyard. No fences or restrictions. There didn't seem to be a set season. It seemed to be winter and summer all at the same time, day time and night. There's a trampoline and a pool. Me and some other faces I don't really recognize are hangingout I'm hopping in the pool and having a good ol' time. I finally decide to get out and look at a text I had received. I got out of the pool and went to go lay on the trampoline. It was from mason, a friend of my friend that I don't know so well. Keep in mind he is VERY into the same sex. He said "hey your cute for a girl (;" So I'm sitting there on the trampoline not caring, i look back at the woods noticing people with there big fire. I think it may have been my friend, courtney and her family. Not 100% sure. 
I'm sitting there casually going through my phone I look at the message a last time, and im thinking to myself, "what the? This guy isnt even into chicks, and I don't talk to him!". I'm thinking to myself about the awkward situation and then I start to hear this anonymous voice thats just coming from nothing. I'm dreaming so it all makes sense you know? 
Anyways, I'm starting to question the text more and more, and the voice just becomes more and more contradicting and angry trying to tell me not to worry about it and what not. The more I do the angrier the voice becomes. So finally that's when I realize I don't
have his number or even talk to the guy.  On the phone I'm using I do so  I'm just like "I'll text mason and ask him myself!"  
That part of my dream just seemed to die and I had totally realized I was dreaming, but for a second I had thought I woken up but when I tried to go talk to my sister a odd boy appeared between us, laying on his side facing me. He didnt move at all or actually speak. Anything he said seemed to me telepathic. He was Asian like I guess? He had either a dark brown bowl cut or a black one idk. He had no definite face, it was speedily flashing to through a pattern of faces so I couldn't make it out. It was insanly scary though. He's laying in between us ridiculously close to my face, almost touching. I could feel the pressure of him laying next to me on my bed. I can hear his face flashing and changing. Hia body seemed lifeless. I was trying to force myself up and yell for my sister but i just couldnt move or get out any words! He was angrily and very menacingly telling me to stop sharing these dreams with people or bad shit will happen. I can't move at all in my dream while this thing is talking to me, all i can do is look at changing face(s) and I'm trying to wake up, I finally do and I immediatly wakeup my sister because I'm scared  shitless almost crying, shakey voice. 

Don't really know what I'm looking for, answers, opinions on my dream maybe? Anything guys. These dreams are keeping me up and I can't get to sleep at all. I Havnt lucid dreamed all that much but I have had dreams where I see things/people and I can't move at all or even speak. I'm just stuck laying there forced to look at them and acknowledge their presence it would seem.

These forums are fairly slow.  :Sad:

----------


## Different

Hi,

the non moving (paralysis) seems to me to be sleep paralysis somehow. I'm not entirely sure though, but whether it is or isn't I guess the real issue is overcoming this "nightmare" scenario.
If you know you're dreaming then if you just remind yourself that it is all fake then you should be able to overcome things like that. 

Lucid nightmares should be better than non-Lucid nightmares as they enable you to realise that you're dreaming as opposed to taking something to be real and thus scaring yourself.

I guess next time you just have to remind yourself that you're dreaming.

If you panic in such situations, things can only get worse as a lot of negative thoughts are undoubtedly running through your head. Fear feeds upon negativity and it will grow if you don't change your view of the situation from one of negativity to positivity. Try to make the nightmare friendly somehow.


Similarly, if you fall into sleep paralysis just ignore any hallucinations that you see and eventually they'll go away, or once again try and think positively and that will most likely radiate onto the hallucination/dream character.

----------

